# Digital Back for a Nishika n8000? (3D Camera)



## Timoris (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello,

Would there be such a thing as a Digital Back for the Nishika n8000? I understand that it takes 4 half pictures, 1 and 2 on one frame, 3 and 4 on the second (roll of 24 gives 12 pictures). Knowing this, would it be possible to have a Digital back that could get these two exposures? 

Reason being, I would like to have the control of digital pictures. Developing 3D pictures costs a pretty penny and I want to make sure I got things right before sending them out.

I would greatly appreciate a responce to this query.
thank you very much,
-Timoris


----------

